# High Final Gravity For My Stout. 1.020 ?



## axl (17/12/07)

Hi people.

I have just keg a bit of a mongrel stout.

I used all my left over grains, some odd hops and 1kg DME I had stored to produces this one.

I am just curious as to the fermentability of my grain bill as I expected a lower final gravity.

I mashed at 64-65 degreesC/1hr.

The grains I used are as follows (very odd I know):

275gms melanoidn
807gms amber
500 gms roasted wheat
815 gms dark crystal
350 gms chocolate
656 gms viena
459 gms torrified wheat

I added 1 kg DME to the 1 hr boil boil

I used a s-04 fermentis yeast

hops included: Amarillo, B saaz, saaz and a small amount of cascade (odd also I know) but that's the beauty of creating your own wort.

My starting gravity was 1.052 for 25 ltrs wort
Final gravity 1.020

I was expecting a lower finishing gravity than 1.020 maybe around 1.010.

Is this a result of the grains used?, and if so what grains imparticular would produce the higher FG?

cheers


----------



## Wardhog (17/12/07)

The largest item in the grain bill is dark crystal. I'm taking the name to mean it's an already-modified malt (specialty grain) that will contribute mostly unfermentable sugars.
Same also goes for the roasted wheat.


----------



## Adamt (17/12/07)

Ouch, that beer is going to have some bite.

Yes 1.020 is definitely right for your malt bill. Roasted wheat and chocolate are pretty much unfermentable, dark crystal and melanoidin are not very fermentable either.

I hope it's drinkable with all those specialties.... if not; blend it with a light coloured/flavoured/bittered beer and you might be surprised! The joy of kegs.


----------

